# Athens Protege, a youth bow built like no other



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

There will be 2 options right now, black with camo limbs and Pink with Pink Next Camo limbs.


Here is a pic of the Girls bow.


For the specs goto athensarchery.com and click on Protege


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Man those look good Rodney..My little girl is gonna go crazy over the pink one. :thumbs_up


----------



## Texbama (Sep 18, 2003)

When Are these going to be available?


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

C'mon Rodney, when my daughters see these bows I'll never hear the end of the begging.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Texbama said:


> When Are these going to be available?


Right after the ATA show.

MSRP is $399


----------



## Blood Bath2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

Is there a possibility of getting heavier draw weight limbs on it? Maybe up to 40lbs.....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Blood Bath2006 said:


> Is there a possibility of getting heavier draw weight limbs on it? Maybe up to 40lbs.....


a set of 30-40 pound limbs can be purchased seperately, we will offer them to our dealers at cost.


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

That thing is awesome..What a great bow for young archers...and as with all Athens a great shooter!


----------



## Blood Bath2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> a set of 30-40 pound limbs can be purchased seperately, we will offer them to our dealers at cost.


Outstanding news:thumbs_up


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow...gonna be a lot of happy girls...very nice...


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

How high in poundage does it go Rodney? Is 40 the max? 

Very very sweet bow!


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Those are some slick looking bows there:thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Okie101 said:


> Wow...gonna be a lot of happy girls...very nice...


Yep..J-Daddy is already giddy...heard he might even skip the Hannah Montanna concert he been looking forward to just to shoot his.

Job well done Athens:thumbs_up


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats to Athens. I'd venture to guess you folks are going to sell alot of those. This for sure is a bow I'm gonna get my 8 year old son. And the first bow I feel confident to take him in the field w/me that he could actually hunt with.:thumbs_up


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

What are the final specs?


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> Man those look good Rodney..My little girl is gonna go crazy over the pink one. :thumbs_up


Both mine will too. Very nicely done guys!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

As far as I know, the bow will come with limbs that max out at 29#'s I believe is what I read. A set of 30 - 40# limbs will be available to purchase however.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Very nice job:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Specs are posted on athensarchery.com 

I was nt there when it was tested and I am guessing the arrow was heavier than IBO.

When I shot one with a 300 gr arrow it surprised me how fast it seemed.

These bows are smooth and they have a solid wall with draw stops.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I was looking on the website, and they come in my draw length! Im ordering one :tongue:

But seriously, they do look pretty nice for a youth bow. Well done :thumbs_up


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

That bow is causing a serious rift in my house. My 9 year old busted his piggy bank open and asked for a loan for whatever else he needed. Now I got find him another piggy bank, I see it getting ordered soon. The youngest boy child is gonna be upset. Thus the rift that I spoke of. He is a little turkey sometimes.
Athens hit this one out of the park very nice bow.:thumbs_up


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Stuck this info over on Athens Forum Rodney.....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I can assure you guys both of my daughter will have their own.

they too were like...Daddy daddy...I want one..


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Rodney, are you kidding me. Can Athens do anything else. Seriously, this youth bow is rediculous. I want one based on how cool it looks, and it might make me feel young again.:tongue:

Wow, need to get rid of the Nuclear Ice now. The boy needs a bow like Daddy's. Way to go Athens, you guys Rock!


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Man those are nice I can see getting my little ones them once they are out of the mini genisis


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

NY911 said:


> Yep..J-Daddy is already giddy...heard he might even skip the Hannah Montanna concert he been looking forward to just to shoot his.
> 
> Job well done Athens:thumbs_up


You know it man, even the greatness that is Hannah Montana "you know she's true Rock N' Roll to the core" cant compete with the pink Athens Protege...
Oh yeah, Pete Shepley called for you, he said he needed his back shaved and a deep tissue massage with a  ending...Sounds like you have a job to do Dan. :thumbs_up


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Rodney, are you kidding me. Can Athens do anything else. Seriously, this youth bow is rediculous. I want one based on how cool it looks, and it might make me feel young again.:tongue:
> 
> Wow, need to get rid of the Nuclear Ice now. The boy needs a bow like Daddy's. Way to go Athens, you guys Rock!


They can come up with a 360 fps+ speed bow.. and take more of my money:thumbs_up


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

*awesome little bow*...may be a bow my wife could shot


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

LCA said:


> They can come up with a 360 fps+ speed bow.. and take more of my money:thumbs_up


Just wait 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

How did the Protege do at the ATA? Was it well received?


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> You know it man, even the greatness that is Hannah Montana "you know she's true Rock N' Roll to the core" cant compete with the pink Athens Protege...
> Oh yeah, Pete Shepley called for you, he said he needed his back shaved and a deep tissue massage with a  ending...Sounds like you have a job to do Dan. :thumbs_up


Even if I'm just seeing this now...that there is damn funny!

On a serious note...any idea when I could order one for my son who needs a left hander?


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

COATED said:


> Even if I'm just seeing this now...that there is damn funny!
> 
> On a serious note...any idea when I could order one for my son who needs a left hander?


I'm in the same boat. Poor little guy inherited his daddy's eye dominance.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

awesome lil bows guys great job!!!!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Looks like I will be needing some extra money come spring. My 6 year old has been begging for a bow to get started. Looks like an Athens Protege it will be. If it is half as good as my accomplice, it will be an amazing bow.

Keep up the great work Athens.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm glad my oldest is not quite 4 and won't be needing this bow until next summer, nonetheless I'm gonna have to start saving my pennies now. Heck, my wife may try & get one w/ the 40# limbs on it, lol. Great job once again to the guys at Athens!


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

This little bow goes down to 5lbs. draw weight. awsome bow for kids to start with and grow with.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

this bow is very cool and the draw stop is unreal!!!! May be getting my wife a pink one!!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

How has this thread been forgotten. So far down there, so back up it goes. What an awsome little bow, makes me want to be a kid again.:wink:


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

Any update on/if Left Handed Protege's are available? I'm looking for one for my son that has the 30-40lbs limbs.
Thanks!



rodney482 said:


> There will be 2 options right now, black with camo limbs and Pink with Pink Next Camo limbs.
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the Girls bow.
> ...


----------



## Spartan Hunter (Jan 9, 2010)

Very cool lil bow. I can't wait for my lil one to be old enough to pull one back and come out with dad.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Preordered 2 of them...wondering if anybody has heard when they might start shipping out.....I know things have been real busy at the shop....

My little girl wanted to know....:wink:


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Any idea on a time frame when they will start shipping?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

headhunter75422 said:


> Any idea on a time frame when they will start shipping?


8 weeks is what dealers were told.

The CNC machines are hot cutting all those eXceed parts:thumbs_up


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Rodney for the info.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey Rodney....

Didn't want to call the office ......do ya know when they might be shipping yet...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Okie101 said:


> Hey Rodney....
> 
> Didn't want to call the office ......do ya know when they might be shipping yet...


I was just told 6 more weeks.

We made some slight changes to the cams and mde it even better.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> I was just told 6 more weeks.
> 
> We made some slight changes to the cams and mde it even better.


Cool....


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I worked the booth today at the WAF. If the cams on the demo bows are the same, the Protege will rock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Beastmaster said:


> I worked the booth today at the WAF. If the cams on the demo bows are the same, the Protege will rock.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Their gonna be even better.


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

Do you think that with a cut on contact broadhead, a kid could hunt whitetails with this bow?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

jgss2 said:


> Do you think that with a cut on contact broadhead, a kid could hunt whitetails with this bow?


Yes..

at 20 yds, this little bow would have no problem putting down a deer. (set at 35 pounds)


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

Are you an athen's dealer? If not, is there one that you would recommend. I think I would like to order one for my 8 yr old son.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

jgss2 said:


> Are you an athen's dealer? If not, is there one that you would recommend. I think I would like to order one for my 8 yr old son.


I am not a dealer I work for the company.

What is your zip code? I will see where the closest dealer is for you.


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> i am not a dealer i work for the company.
> 
> What is your zip code? I will see where the closest dealer is for you.


15425


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

jgss2 said:


> 15425


there are 2 dealers within 50 miles

Reeves Sport Shop in Washington, PA

SH archery Chicora, PA


here is a link to our dealer locator just plug in your zip

http://athensarchery.com/athensearch.php


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> there are 2 dealers within 50 miles
> 
> Reeves Sport Shop in Washington, PA
> 
> ...


Thanks A lot.


----------



## jjmac_1950 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Let off?*

What is the let off on the Protege?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

jjmac_1950 said:


> What is the let off on the Protege?


80% LO..adjustable


----------



## nwjhl (Sep 8, 2009)

*athens protege*

Can you get one in left handed and how do I order one when I'm in Australia


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

nwjhl said:


> Can you get one in left handed and how do I order one when I'm in Australia


Only way to order is to call Athens. They are in Easter Standard Time in the US. You may also be able to fax an order order to them. 

Lefty I'm not sure. I'lll ask when I call to order my daughters probably on Tuesday. I have surgery on Monday 

P# 574-224-2300
F# 574-224-2700


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

Can we have a side view?
I can not really imagine how the bow looks.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

champus said:


> Can we have a side view?
> I can not really imagine how the bow looks.


This is the only side vew I have. Bow is unfinished. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

cartman308 said:


> This is the only side vew I have. Bow is unfinished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...

Makes me wish my "kids" weren't already full grown.


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks awesome.. We are thinking of ordering one too.. :teeth:


----------



## athens10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Athens*

I have gotten to hold this bow this bow is amazing! I went to the factory in Jan and seen the first one made and played with it for a while for a short axle to axle bow i know it is a childs bow but man if they could put 70lbs limbs on it i would have one they are Great just like all athens products so far. Big thumbs up for this bow!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

athens10 said:


> I have gotten to hold this bow this bow is amazing! I went to the factory in Jan and seen the first one made and played with it for a while for a short axle to axle bow i know it is a childs bow but man if they could put 70lbs limbs on it i would have one they are Great just like all athens products so far. Big thumbs up for this bow!


They can go up to fifty for sure. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

I ordered my daughters' black protege this evening. But guess what....... I forgot to ask about lefties . I really appologize. They won't be ready to ship for a month or so either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

Thanks for the side view !!

Is the riser made with 2 or 3 parts?
Do not count the shelf !


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

champus said:


> Thanks for the side view !!
> 
> Is the riser made with 2 or 3 parts?
> Do not count the shelf !


3 piece riser.

The final model will have a grip and shelf similar to out exceed target bow.

We just about have them ready!!


----------



## redhed23 (Mar 8, 2010)

Beautiful girls bow..gonna be a big hit for sure!!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> 3 piece riser.
> 
> *The final model will have a grip and shelf similar to out exceed target bow.*
> 
> We just about have them ready!!


Yall are gonna sell me an eXceed yet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

nwjhl said:


> Can you get one in left handed and how do I order one when I'm in Australia


Lefties won't be available to mid summer hopefully I'm told.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lyle.d.adkisson (Aug 1, 2005)

can't wait to put one in my little girls hands!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

:bump2:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Rodney, any status change on these? Maybe in the next 3-6 weeks or something? Just curious.


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt:bump2:


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Alright guys....got both of the Proteges in Tuesday....and between trying to cut wheat and baseball games...I found a little time to at least put the accessories on the bows....

They come from the factory set at 21 1/4" draw, and maxed out at 27lbs

You DO NOT exceede 6 full turns on draw weight and you can adjust the cam without a bow press
They also come with a Cam/Module Draw Length Chart which states the above in it..










Here is a close up of the cams...my sons are set at factory setting and my girl are set at 16 1/4 draw length and draw weight at 15lbs










A pic of both bows....










And two happy kids...as well as a dad










This is diffinitely a awesome bow and I can see why the guys at Athens factory waited to get it RIGHT...and they did...just need to get everything tied and sighted now...:wink:

Great Job Athens:thumbs_up


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

You're just now cutting wheat?:wink:


Nice review and pics, the kiddos bringing them to Metropolis?


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

CutTheLoop said:


> You're just now cutting wheat?:wink:
> 
> 
> Nice review and pics, the kiddos bringing them to Metropolis?


Probably not on Metro...

Wish the wheat was done...kinda hard with all the rains...


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Okie101 said:


> Alright guys....got both of the Proteges in Tuesday....and between trying to cut wheat and baseball games...I found a little time to at least put the accessories on the bows....
> 
> They come from the factory set at 21 1/4" draw, and maxed out at 27lbs
> 
> ...


Looks great man! Those kids sure look happy!:wink:


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Athens Proteges... your right Rodney...a youth bow definitely like no other

My son told me he wanted his bow just like mine (with some of his own choices for accessories) so here it is...

Got it set up with...
Rellik 4 pin sight
Meta Peep
Vaportrail Limbdriver rest
D Loop
Apex Bone Collector stabilizer
Bocomo Sling
With a draw weight set at 20lbs
Shooting it with a Tru Ball Sniper 2 release and
272 grain Gold Tip Ultralight 400 arrows...

He absolutely loves it....










It was a rainy day so we shot in the man cave at about 5 to 6 yds...his group










My daughter couldn't let brother out do her so we set her bow up with....
Cobra sight
Whisker Biscuit Rest
D Loop
Vaportrail Peep
Bocomo Sling
Drawing 12lbs and shooting it with a Tru Ball Sniper 2 Scout release










She shot the same arrow...and her group










Just amazing what these little bows can do...we will see what they will do at farther distances and some small critters as well...my son is just dying to let a broadhead let loose out of his


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Kids rigs are looking good there Okie...Looks like you need to add some draw length to both of them though, they are both way short. Other than that it looks like they are stacking some arrows and having fun.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah....working on that...letting them have fun just shooting right now....


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Did some shooting with the Protege...Stan from Red Feather Archery got to see first hand his broadheads shot out of the Protege...the broadheads used were his 100gr. talon and his 100gr. and 150gr. phoenix 3 blade

It was 1/2 inch plywood...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMcUGkB1gMU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuFW4GZ8EsI


----------



## BLACKBIRD01 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Blackbird archery*

I am an athens dealer let me know if I can help any one out


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Bump for an awesome bow!!


----------

